# How to Solve a Master Magic Tutorial



## brandbest1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes. 6 such methods.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 21, 2011)

who needs to solve a tutorial?


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 21, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> who needs to solve a tutorial?


 
i did that for a chance it will show up it the search results of youtube.


----------



## Julian (Sep 21, 2011)

That's why there are tags.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 21, 2011)

Jeez, 21 minutes? Why does it take so long?


----------

